
The truth about oxygen masks on planes - tosh
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/travel-truths/truth-about-oxygen-masks-on-planes/
======
mtgx
It's mostly a design failure once again, not a "stupid user" failure.

Those masks _look_ like they should go over your mouth and like they would be
_uncomfortable_ to put over both of your mouth and nose. If it had a longer
shape as opposed to a round bowl shape, I bet most people would use it
correctly, without even ever having to listen to the flight attendants.

EDIT: Apparently almost everyone said the same thing I did replying to that
guy's tweet. It just seems so obvious to me at first glance that the design is
wrong. You can't "think" because of the high-stress situation and lack of
oxygen. So the design should minimize the amount of thinking needed.

People put it on their chain because the design of the mask most resembles the
form of the chin not that of the mouth+nose.

